# Upper Canada John Deere 2 Cylinder Club show 2014



## TractorCurt (Aug 2, 2014)

G'day again,

Thought i'd share my footage of the Upper Canada 2 cylinder club show this year,Enjoy.

Part 1 : [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by3Nb9Yt8xA&lc=z132clrocnyddbwlf23jdtpxyrmbfr2e0[/ame]


Part 2 : [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Zte1VXBfg[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes sir nothing like watching yesterday iron at work.


----------

